# The yogurt question



## sadiesmom (Sep 14, 2008)

I've been on here all day reading and I read that yogurt may help with tear stains so I went and bought some. I put a teaspoon on Sadies food and she gobbled it up. A couple hours later she threw up twice and it was not digested at all. Is that because she at so much at one time or is yogurt something she just may not tolerate?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm not sure, but i give mine "Yo Baby" yogurt it's organic and i think it's gentler on their bellies than regular yogurt.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*What brand and type of yogurt did you give? Depending on what you gave her, it might have upset her tummy.

I just started giving London about a tablespoon of Stonyfield Farms Organic Fat-free Plainyogurt. Whichever yogurt you give doesn't really have to be organic (although I would recommend it), but it does need to be the Plain flavor, and make sure it doesn't have artificial sweeteners or anything in it.

I also just noticed that Sadie is only 12 weeks old -- her digestive system may still be very sensitive to new foods, so that might be what is causing her to vomit the yogurt up also. You can try waiting about a month to see if she can handle it later.*


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

If you are giving this to her for tear stains than you should be using a probiotic yogurt. My breeder recommended Dannon Activia Plain. The probiotics in it are what are supposed to kill the bacteria that cause the tear staining. His suggestion was 1 oz. serving 3x a day. But of course that was for a 7 month old. Tobi loves it and has never had a problem with it upsetting his stomach. Maybe you could just try it in very small increments for a week and see how she does. We started him on a regime of eye envy and yogurt mixed with angel's glow a few weeks ago and it is definitely working. Good luck!


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

I just noticed Sadie's age and wanted to add that yogurt is the only thing you should try right now. Angel's Glow or Angel Eye's should wait until they are older. Although, Spa Lavish Facial Wash may also be helpful.


----------



## sadiesmom (Sep 14, 2008)

I couldn't find plain yogurt. I bought Dannon Lowfat Peach yogurt. Maybe this was just too much for her young age. I'll try to find some plain yogurt. By the way Tobi is perfect. Beautiful!


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

QUOTE (sadiesmom @ Oct 19 2008, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653529


> I couldn't find plain yogurt. I bought Dannon Lowfat Peach yogurt. Maybe this was just too much for her young age. I'll try to find some plain yogurt. By the way Tobi is perfect. Beautiful![/B]


I would say that it was probably the flovored yogurt that upset her. The flavors have alot more sugar than the plain variety. Here is a link to what you should be looking for. At the bottom of the page you will see the Plain but it only comes in 24 ozs. Dannon Activia.
Tobi thanks you for your compliments!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

*All* yogurt is "Probiotic" yogurt. As long as it has _active_ cultures. Plain, organic is best. No sugar! Regular, plain yogurt has natural sugars, but get the kind without the flavors. 

Start out with a 1/2 teaspoon and increase.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Goat yogurt is closest to their mother's milk so if you can use that it is best or low fat plain no flavored - they sell goat yogurt at health food stores


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (MarleysMom @ Oct 19 2008, 01:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653577


> QUOTE (sadiesmom @ Oct 19 2008, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653529





> I couldn't find plain yogurt. I bought Dannon Lowfat Peach yogurt. Maybe this was just too much for her young age. I'll try to find some plain yogurt. By the way Tobi is perfect. Beautiful![/B]


I would say that it was probably the flovored yogurt that upset her. The flavors have alot more sugar than the plain variety. Here is a link to what you should be looking for. At the bottom of the page you will see the Plain but it only comes in 24 ozs. Dannon Activia.
Tobi thanks you for your compliments!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Amanda....I got the Activia in the 24oz and was searching and searching for a smaller one LOL! Glad to know the plain only comes in the 24 oz. b/c I have been looking in every grocery store for a smaller size!


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Oct 19 2008, 07:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653757


> QUOTE (MarleysMom @ Oct 19 2008, 01:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653577





> QUOTE (sadiesmom @ Oct 19 2008, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653529





> I couldn't find plain yogurt. I bought Dannon Lowfat Peach yogurt. Maybe this was just too much for her young age. I'll try to find some plain yogurt. By the way Tobi is perfect. Beautiful![/B]


I would say that it was probably the flovored yogurt that upset her. The flavors have alot more sugar than the plain variety. Here is a link to what you should be looking for. At the bottom of the page you will see the Plain but it only comes in 24 ozs. Dannon Activia.
Tobi thanks you for your compliments!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Amanda....I got the Activia in the 24oz and was searching and searching for a smaller one LOL! Glad to know the plain only comes in the 24 oz. b/c I have been looking in every grocery store for a smaller size!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Your not the only one...it took me a while to figure that one out!


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Oct 19 2008, 02:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653596


> *All* yogurt is "Probiotic" yogurt. As long as it has _active_ cultures. Plain, organic is best. No sugar! Regular, plain yogurt has natural sugars, but get the kind without the flavors.
> 
> Start out with a 1/2 teaspoon and increase.[/B]


I am confused on this. Why do only certain yogurts say they contain probiotics if all do? You'd think with all the fuss they would market their product as "probiotic". I don't know much about this and I just went with what the breeder recommended. I am curious because I was thinking of adding probiotic yogurt to my diet as well.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm a fan of Fage Total 0% Yogurt. It's all natural and contains no additives, preservatives, or added sugar.  Here's the site, if you're interested: http://www.fageusa.com/index.html#/products/


----------



## Yummy (Sep 5, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Oct 19 2008, 01:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653596


> *All* yogurt is "Probiotic" yogurt. As long as it has _active_ cultures. Plain, organic is best. No sugar! Regular, plain yogurt has natural sugars, but get the kind without the flavors.
> 
> Start out with a 1/2 teaspoon and increase.[/B]


Yes I couldn't agree more. Just the plain organic! 
Not the ones that are light (which most have aspertame... stay away from it!)


----------

